# placed newspaper ad...



## mcwlandscaping (Sep 8, 2005)

today i placed an ad in the newspaper thats around here...the telegraph.... listed for 25 days

M.C.W. Landscaping
Snowplowing, Shoveling
603-557-4667 Nashua and Hollis areas

is how it read

simple, to the point, glad to have it finally in there!!! purplebou payup payup


----------



## DBL (Aug 27, 2005)

ive never done it but guys have had some sucess with them in the past is there anyone else who has an add or is yours the only one in the paper


----------



## LLM Ann Arbor (Sep 18, 2006)

Let us know how it turns out for ya MC.


----------



## 06HD BOSS (Nov 28, 2005)

You spelled Snowplowing wrong...lol just kidding
Hope it works for ya


----------



## mcwlandscaping (Sep 8, 2005)

06HD BOSS said:


> You spelled Snowplowing wrong...lol just kidding
> Hope it works for ya


my heart skipped a beat there! i looked it over a million times just to be sure......

there are only two more ads in there now, and there will be a third once james (jglandscaping) gets his in there too.. HUGE newspaper

will let you know how it works out, starts tomarrow

my guess is that on the first storm, the phone will be ringing off the hook from all the people that don't plan ahead and call at the last minute


----------



## mcwlandscaping (Sep 8, 2005)

first day in there....already one call!!


----------



## LLM Ann Arbor (Sep 18, 2006)

It was me. Just checkin to see if you're lowballing.



No sale by the way. I know someone in the business.

lol


----------



## mcwlandscaping (Sep 8, 2005)

mcwlandscaping;326855 said:


> first day in there....already one call!!


got her estimated and signed up today!!! payup


----------



## Rcgm (Dec 17, 2000)

LLM Ann Arbor;326859 said:


> It was me. Just checkin to see if you're lowballing.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


LOL LLM you crack me up.I can't even start to think why anyone would hate you.LOL

RCGM
Brad


----------



## mcwlandscaping (Sep 8, 2005)

another call today, guy with rental properties!!


----------



## LLM Ann Arbor (Sep 18, 2006)

Rcgm;327612 said:


> LOL LLM you crack me up.I can't even start to think why anyone would hate you.LOL
> 
> RCGM
> Brad


Im misunderstood.


----------



## LLM Ann Arbor (Sep 18, 2006)

mcwlandscaping;328005 said:


> another call today, guy with rental properties!!


That estimate alone is worth the price of the ad even if you dont get the gig!

Right on.


----------



## mcwlandscaping (Sep 8, 2005)

Just got a call back from the guy, three residential residential properties with shoveling the walks, if they are average size they will be $35-$40 per push, per drive.


----------



## daninline (Nov 1, 2004)

One thing I did in my AD I just place last week is add a email address and I got 2 emails the 1st day.

in the 1st week I got 3 new customers  

I think you will get a lot of hits on the AD this year if it's like down here.

Seems to me a lot of people quite after last winter.

Good luck.


----------



## mcwlandscaping (Sep 8, 2005)

alright, update....went to see those properties and turned them down....no where to push the snow at all for one and two of the three props are really off route out of the way, so, not worth it for me!


----------



## jglandscaping (Dec 31, 2004)

Im actually not going to put the ad back in, I have enough for what I want to do :realmad: payup ....but referals ALWAYS are the best...
James


----------



## mcwlandscaping (Sep 8, 2005)

two more calls today....got one drive, and the other call was a small parking lot so i passed jglandscaping's number to the guy to call him because i'm sticking with residentials only for this year! this ad has been well worth my money so far!


----------



## Vaughn Schultz (Nov 18, 2004)

Good job, buddy


----------



## mcwlandscaping (Sep 8, 2005)

mcwlandscaping;331992 said:


> two more calls today....got one drive, and the other call was a small parking lot so i passed jglandscaping's number to the guy to call him because i'm sticking with residentials only for this year! this ad has been well worth my money so far!


got the signiture to go ahead and do that one driveway, then she passed my name along today and one of her friends that lives down the street wants a price too, so need to do that, and got another new call today as well!!!

it may help a little if we had some SNOW!


----------



## DBL (Aug 27, 2005)

glad to see that the ad was worth it


----------



## mcwlandscaping (Sep 8, 2005)

three more calls this past weekend, gave price to one waiting for call back with yes/no, another one im checking out today, and the third im waiting for them to call back with their address.


----------



## mcwlandscaping (Sep 8, 2005)

Got two of the last three.....got another call yesturday for another price quote :waving:


----------



## PremierLand (Jun 11, 2004)

Good Luck pal... But, why not commercial? commercials are eaiser, pay better and best of all, pay on time.

Do you have snowplowing insurance? i sure hope so, because things do happen, and customers do get angry.


----------



## ThisIsMe (Oct 31, 2006)

Keep up the good work!

Do follow the advise, make sure you have insurance. No matter how friendly or related the job might be, it is not them that will be suing you but their insurance companies, not them.

Chris


----------



## Superior L & L (Oct 6, 2006)

Good for you. My 2 cents ....... i hate newspaper adds. newspaper covers 10 times the area that i can cover so you turn down 60% because there out of our service area. then the balance call 3 other contractors to get a "good" price so you need 10 calls to get one or two jobs. What a PITA. Long live the commercial account!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## mcwlandscaping (Sep 8, 2005)

ThisIsMe;339414 said:


> Keep up the good work!
> 
> Do follow the advise, make sure you have insurance. No matter how friendly or related the job might be, it is not them that will be suing you but their insurance companies, not them.
> 
> Chris


very good point...im trying to work it out with dad.....

paphillips....i am absolutly amazed how the calls fit exactly in my route where i would want them to...every single call so far except one has been either right around other drives or right on the way to others. Kind of strange!!


----------



## mcwlandscaping (Sep 8, 2005)

ads been over for about an week but got another call today, went to do the quote and hour later, called the guy, and landed it!! And this one is four houses away from another account i got from the newspaper ad and these people do not know each other!!


----------



## fordzilla1155 (Jan 10, 2004)

Did you ask who did the plowing last year? Slow or no payers just pick up the phone and find new plowers like you. Network with other plowers to rule out the deadbeats...


----------



## mcwlandscaping (Sep 8, 2005)

fordzilla1155;348346 said:


> Did you ask who did the plowing last year? Slow or no payers just pick up the phone and find new plowers like you. Network with other plowers to rule out the deadbeats...


most have never had a plow person, but, that is a VERY good suggestion!! thank you!!


----------



## Yaz (Apr 13, 2005)

You are doing great..Nice to be young and agressive....xysport 

I may just give you all my route and just bill them out keeping 5 bucks for me and sit home eating snacks and watching the weather channel on the couch.  

Just kidding, good job. 
When I retire in about 20 years, you can have them all and my driveway too!


----------



## mcwlandscaping (Sep 8, 2005)

Yaz;348423 said:


> You are doing great..Nice to be young and agressive....xysport
> 
> I may just give you all my route and just bill them out keeping 5 bucks for me and sit home eating snacks and watching the weather channel on the couch.
> 
> ...


Sounds good to me...lol!!! you'll never stop plowin! you'll always have the most kisk ass truck to beat the crap out of mine and use it with the nicest possible plow out there!!! But, if for whateve reason that changes....ya know who to call!! lol


----------

